# Icon im Windows XP Stil



## shadoan (25. November 2004)

Hallo, wie kann man Icons, die dem XP-Stil sehr ähnlich erstellen? Ich hab mal zwei Beispiele angehängt. Bin absoluter Anfänger in Sachen PS, sorry.

Wie mache ich also zum Beispiel so ein Männchen oder diese Tower dort? Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Bye.


----------



## Senfdose (25. November 2004)

Hier Klick


----------



## Consti (25. November 2004)

Benutze doch mal Google!
Da findeste du gaanz viele Anleitungen

Dankeschön!

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=winxp+icons+erstellen&btnG=Suche&meta=


----------



## shadoan (25. November 2004)

Herzlichen Dank an Euch beide. Wenn ich a) in diesem Forum oder b) bei Google das passende gefunden hätte, dann hätte ich nicht gefragt.

Entschuldigt bitte vielmals die Störung, ich dachte dass das hier ein Forum für Hilfestellungen ist und man "Neulingen" vielleicht mal unter die Arme greift.

Ich bin selbst in mehreren Foren aktiv und helfe dort auch Neulingen, auch wenn sich Fragen vielleicht mal wiederholen. Frage mich immer, was daran so schwer ist. Wenn Ihr nicht mit einer konkreten Hilfe, die meine Frage beantwortet, reagieren könnt, dann lasst es doch bitte einfach.

Sorry, aber das musste jetzt mal gesagt werden. Sowas kann doch wirklich nicht so schwer sein, auch wenn mir jetzt hier wahrscheinlich eh keiner mehr helfen wird. Aber sorry, sowas find ich immer wieder nur unmöglich.

Ich habe schon tagelang im Netz oder in Foren gesucht, sonst hätte ich hier nicht gepostet, aber trotzdem danke und einen schönen Nachmittag den Herren noch.


----------



## Senfdose (25. November 2004)

Hier nochmal was zum lesen ! melde mich dann nochmal wenn ich von der Arbeit weg bin !

Klick mich!


----------



## chrisbergr (25. November 2004)

http://www.photozauber.de/praxis/tutorials/photoshop/06.php währe eine Möglichkeit, die andere du nimmst die Pfadwerkzeuge und zeichnest dir deine Icons in einer großen Größe und verkleinerst das Ganze dann.

Diese 'XP Icons' sind sozusagen 'Vektorart' und lassen sich desswegen am besten mit einem Vektorprogramm realisieren.

Aber mal ehrlich, mit der Registration hast du doch die Netiquette akzeptiert und da steht unter Punkt 10, dass man vor dem posten sich ersteinmal bemühen soll und die 'kinderleichte Suchfunktion' nutzen. Und ich weiß nicht nach was du gesucht hast, ich habe auf jeden Fall eine Mänge passender Resultate gefunden.

EDIT: Mensch Senf, das war mein Link


----------



## Consti (25. November 2004)

So, da du ja mit dem Google Tipp nicht so zufrieden war, möchte ich doch auch noch etwas dazu sagen:

Sicherlich ist es richtig, dass man davon ausgehen kann, dass einem in einem solchen Forum geholfen wird. Das Prinzip besteht ja darin, dass jeder jedem helfen sollte, falls eine Person eine Frage hat.
Da sich hier aber viele User bemühen, anderen zu Helfen - und dafür gewiss kein Geld bekommen - kann man ja auch einige wenige Vorderungen an die Person stellen, die eine Frage hat.
Wie schon gesagt, du "verpflichtest" dich ja (mit der Registrierung) die Netiquette einzuhalten - und die besagt halt auch, dass man vorher suchen sollte, sowohl im Forum als auch mit Google, Yahoo, oder ähnlichen Suchmaschinen. Und grade zu deinem Thema gibt es unzählige Seiten im Internet, und falls du das nicht glaubst, dann guck dir doch mal meine kleine Linkliste an, die ich innerhalb von ein paar Minuten zusammengestellt habe:

http://www.handyarchive.com/free/create-icons/ 
(Grosse Iconsammelung)

http://www.axialis.com/tutorials/tutorial-iw015.html
(Sehr schöne Anleitung)

http://www.sitepoint.com/article/create-xp-style-icons
(Anleitung für Illustrator / Freehand)

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/library/en-us/dnwxp/html/winxpicons.asp
(Sogar auf der Homepage des Herstellers von Windows gibt es eine hervorragende Anleitung)

So ich denke, wenn man in Google nach "creating winxp icons" sucht und sooviele GUTE Links bekommt, dann kann deine Suche meiner Meinung nacht nicht sehr Intensiv gewesen sein.
Du kannst mir deshalb nicht erzählen, dass du weiss-wie-lange gesucht hast (wobei die Suchworte die ich jetzt genutzt habe, nicht besonders "aussergewöhnlich" sind.

So, hoffe ich konnte am Ende doch noch helfen und viel Spass beim Desigen


----------



## shadoan (25. November 2004)

Nun, entschuldigt bitte vielmals, wenn ich hier in irgendeiner Art und Weise jemanden angegriffen haben sollte, das war sicher nicht meine Absicht. Ihr könnt mir allerdings auch glauben, dass ich nicht auf die Resultate bei Google z.B. wie Du Consti gekommen bin, und ich habe das Problem nicht erst seit gestern, also ich habe schon gesucht. Vielleicht suche ich ja falsch, mag sein, aber es ist nicht so, dass ich mich nicht bemüht hätte.

Wie gesagt, wenn sich jemand auf den Schlips getreten fühlen sollte, dann sorry. War nicht meine Absicht. Danke für die Links und allen einen schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Philip Kurz (25. November 2004)

Keine Angst, hier fühlt sich keiner auf den Schlips getreten.
Schließlich ist der Fragende ja von uns abhängig ;-]


----------



## Consti (25. November 2004)

> Nun, entschuldigt bitte vielmals, wenn ich hier in irgendeiner Art und Weise jemanden angegriffen haben sollte, das war sicher nicht meine Absicht.


Ne, ist schon in Ordnung, aber ich denke, du solltest auch die Leute verstehen, die sich hier regelmässig aufhalten und teils von solchen Fragen genervt sind, da sie relativ einfach zu lösen sind!



> aber es ist nicht so, dass ich mich nicht bemüht hätte.


Glaube ich dir ja auch wohl, aber es wundert mich halt ein wenig, weil ich relativ schnell brauchbare Ergebnisse gefunden habe



> Danke für die Links und allen einen schönen Abend noch.


Wenigstens konnte dir dann ja doch noch geholfen werden! 

und viel Spass noch!


----------

